# Ertus - 1940S?



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I picked up a very nice little watch recently - just 30mm in diameter, excluding the crown. The make is "Ertus" - about which I know nothing and can find out even less - but the dial is very appealing, and I'm guessing late 1940s. Probably a man's watch in its day but more fashionable as a ladies' timepiece nowadays. The movement is also very nice - runs as sweet as a nut.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

In my wanderings locally, I do come across quite a number of Swiss-made watches with odd names that are not easy to trace - if at all. Your Ertus watch seems to fall into that category, unless someone knows to the contrary, which hopefully they do.

You mention this interesting question of watch sizes and gender, and the increase in mens' watch dial diameter over the years. I myself have a relatively small wrist for a man even though I am not exactly short, and the smaller dial sizes suit me very well - far more so than these giant chrono watches that seem to be all the rage these days. In fact, this question of watch sizes and gender has really been turned on its head because many women now wear men's watches - as I saw today, with a young well-built lady wearing a lovely man's watch with three subdials, a plain gold face and case, and a brown leather strap. The watch suited her perfectly. In fact, I have to admit that some women's watches actually suit me, although I might change the strap if necessary to make it slightly more masculine. So, it can be said that over the years, we have seen a widening of diameter in both mens' and womens' watches, partly as a practical measure - in the case of women's watches and some more complex mens' watches - and partly out of changes in fashion and equality. Fascinating stuff.

Please let us know if you trace your Ertus watch.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

How's this for a contrast? The top watch is my Hamilton Khaki Mechanical "Officers Watch" - weighing in at just 44mm in diameter, which is what you'd expect from a movement designed for a pocket watch. And below is the little Ertus at 33mm diameter. Big Bro and Little Bro! (My wrist is comfy in a 7.5" strap).


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

More info on Ertus. This very useful site - http://www.mikrolisk.de/ - gives trade names and marks for makes of many watches. I found Ertus - also sold as Delfa, Delfa Watch, Ertea and Ertus Extra - watches manufactured by Paul Pertusi in Biel and Grenchen, Switzerland. First registered as a watchmaker in 1929, with the Ertus name being specifically registered in 1938. This would fit with my guess of the 1940s for this particular model.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear Will Fly

Thanks for the pics - what a difference in size, and that Hamilton is an awesome beast. It would overwhelm my arm but you carry it off beautifully. And thanks very much for details of that website listing makes of watch. Very useful. Most interesting about the Ertus watch - as you say, it seems to fit into the 1940s era.


----------



## Westfieldlad (Mar 12, 2013)

Just seen this on a well known auction site.

An early gold 'Majex' with an 'Ertex' movement.

I thought that Majex only used 'Pierce' movements in their earlier watches.

Nice little piece though.

Sorry tried to attach 4 photos but it won't have it!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

You mean this?


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

...and if so, then although the movement is signed by Paul Pertusi's Ertus Watch enterprise, it is an AS 1203 (or family).

Two of my Majex watches have Pierce movements whilst the others have FHF and ETA calibres. I'm not immediately aware of a connection between Ertus and my Majex examples, which isn't to say that one didn't exist.

Regards.


----------

